# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  36 yr old female looking for female travelmate to Europe

## TravelMate

I am ready to get started on my quest to do some solo traveling but am rather nervous going it alone my first time. I have a girlfriend in Germany that I would like to see while in Europe and I also have a friend in Split, Croatia that I would like to see also while I am there. 

If you are interested in traveling with me, I would love to embark on this adventure with you. I have never been outside of the U.S. except to Mexico, etc on a cruise so your traveling knowledge would be greatly appreciated. 

I'm ready to get started, let's go!

----------

